# Hickory Smoked Pork Spareribs - Myron Mixon's Jacks Old South Rub with qview



## wingman (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a tendency to lean toward baby backs. Lest hassle I guess. My local Safeway had some nice looking spareribs and so I figured lets switch it up a bit. I used as allot do, the 3-2-1 method. I have done both but this method just seems to rock m taste buds. This time I used Myron Mixon's Jack's Old South Hickory dry rub. I'm not sure what it is outside of the flavor but I really like this rub. Not a bad deal at $10 per lbs.

I washed, trimmed and removed the elusive and deal breaking membrane. They usual come off easy but one rack I had a heck of a time (used a paper towel). Once on the grill it was all down hill from there. Misted them with apple juice hourly, foiled them with apple juice after 3 hours and smoked for another 2 hours. Removed the foil and let them go another hour. I probably could have just gone 30 minutes on the last step.

All in all the ribs were very tender and the flavor was amazing. The sauce I used was a 1 cup Sweet Baby Rays, 1 cup diet Cherry Dr. Pepper and 1 Tbsp brown sugar brought to a light simmer and cooled. 

With the sauce on the ribs they were very tasty. My wife hates BBQ sauce but this sauce she really likes.



For those who like Qview...


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 27, 2010)

Great looking spares there.


----------



## mistabob (Mar 27, 2010)

Those look awesome! I just bought some Sweet Baby Rays yesterday, never had it before.  Might try it how you did.  I'm usually a Stubb's guy.


----------



## rstr hunter (Mar 28, 2010)

Those look good.  Great Job.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 28, 2010)

man oh man they look good


----------



## smokingriley (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like your spares came out pretty good.


----------



## boiseque (Mar 28, 2010)

Very nice work Wingman! I am doing some ribs tomorrow, first time on the smoker, and I hope mine come out close to being as nice as those look! We really like the Sweet Baby Rays sauce, as far as bottled sauces go theirs is pretty good, I may have to try it doctored up like you did though, that sounds good!


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 28, 2010)

Now thoses are some good looking ribs there Wing man.


----------



## treegje (Mar 28, 2010)

That looks tasty.and a beautiful video too


----------

